# Dutch Families



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I very, very rarely breed back-to-back litters, so it's not often I get to watch the proud sires taking care of their families...

Chocolate Dutch pair; both very friendly and calm mice, with their three daughters:
































































These are first generation Dutch from a self outcross, the sire is the chocolate Dutch, the dams are the blacks. I only took one photo of these guys as the black ladies are quite flighty:










Some older first generation Dutch from self outcrosses:





































And some more pictures of my two blue Dutch:




























Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sweet family photos, Sarah; I just love this sort of thing!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

You really have some beautiful dutch meecies! They all look great, but I especially like the three girls in the first litter.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Never seen dutch before, very nice colors and pattern! I like the little family together with the 3 baby girls.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Sarah,

Of those photos, which of those babies is the best representative of the breed standard? I thought the first black dutch baby (out of self) was very nice, but was wondering which one really is the best?

Oh and were the Black self does out of a dutch X self, or were they just self mice?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful mice and beautiful photos sarah as always x


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Lovely Pics Sarah

I have never left a buck in with my nursing does so i never get family shots.


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful pics. Dad looks so pleased with his family.x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! 



> I have never left a buck in with my nursing does so i never get family shots.


I've only done it once before, almost by accident. I had a doe who didn't look pregnant so I left her in, but she had one baby. I did it this time because I was getting to a crisis stage with my number of Dutch does - now I have loads :lol:



> Of those photos, which of those babies is the best representative of the breed standard? I thought the first black dutch baby (out of self) was very nice, but was wondering which one really is the best?


The chocolate buck in the first pictures is probably my best Dutch overall, although he has his faults. The first black youngster is fairly good, but his patches should almost meet between his ears.



> Oh and were the Black self does out of a dutch X self, or were they just self mice?


They were from Dutch x self.

Sarah xxx


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! The three lighter coloured babies are like little identical triplets!


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow! What beautiful pictures  
Dutch meeces are adorable!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations-They are simply adorable! Lovely family photo's


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

THAT mouse has loads of potential! :mrgreen:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Rhasputin; it's my dream to breed a line of Dutch with consistently high, straight saddles like the standard describes. I'm keeping a line of pure Dutch for showing in the meantime of course, but I thought there's no harm in going for it with a second line!

Sarah xxx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the answers, Sarah.

Good luck fixing the saddles! Thats the biggest problem with modern day Dutch, isn't it? Slipping saddles?


----------

